# Mouse Pads: Plastic, Cloth, Metal or Glass OH MY!!!



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

I thought getting a mouse pad was a simple affair as it was something fairly cheap.  However, as I begin to find out the various types of mice pads out there purchasing one was a clear as mud.  So, I pondered on why I needed a new mouse pad having went through 2 so far.  For me, both of them wore out.  Creating a very smooth surface. Granted one still tracks very well gliding the mouse between rough and smooth portions of the mouse pad can mess with your aim. The other begin to peel off the mouse pad itself and simply didn't track very well.   I further thought on the issue and realized that both of those mouse pads were made from one form of plastic or another.  

So, I begin to look at cloth mouse pads and recall my dislike of the spongy feel of them.  They are simply to thick for my taste.  If I wanted a cloth mouse pad it would have to function as good as the plastic type and for me be very thin.  I looked at quite a few different ones but have no idea wait the difference between 0.1mm vs 0.2mm actually means unless I try them 1st .  

Next comes those mouse pads that are made from metal.  They are very expensive and their maintenance and reliability are something I have to question for the price they are asking for.   And to be honest, I don't see myself paying that kind of price for mouse pad.

The last type of mouse pad that I've come across is those made of glass.  I've read that if you have a laser mouse it doesn't track well.  However, at it's price point I have to put it in the same category as the metal mouse pad.  


Here is what I've found so far:
-reliable (appears that metal and glass off the best reliability)
-durable (appears that cloth and glass are the most durable)
-glides easy (toss up as it depends on the who makes it)
-best tracking capability (toss up as it depends on who makes it)

What would you buy?


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

I've tried cloth, plastic, and metal.

Metal:
Razer Pro Pad (exact same pad as the eXactMat except white for Mac users)
- It's a very accurate pad but a little too bulky for my taste, probably one of the most accurate pads I've used. It did give my wrist a little trouble at first since it was thick by nature, the stand-offs that kept it in place made it even worse.

Plastic:
Razer Sphex
- Nifty little bugger, thinner than paper, never budges after you place it on the desk, and has just the right about of feedback for great control.
Razer Destructor
- Expensive... and a little too smooth for me. I sold my Sphex for this pad, but ended up going back to the Sphex.

Cloth:
SteelSeries Qck
- Worst $10 I've ever spent. It kept moving on my desk, it came all rolled up and wasn't completely flat even after 2 weeks of use, and it's smooth but not in a good way. It's hard to describe but it was, simply put, a bad pad.
Razer Mantis Control
- Not much different than the Qck, just thicker... I honestly feel cloth pads are inferior to their more solid counterparts.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

Great post Kantastic, thanks!


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

No problem, I recommend the Sphex but this stuff is usually personal preference/hit or miss.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've tried them all, and now I use none.  I won't go back to using a mouse pad again.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

Hmm, that ultra thin (something I like).  Does it move around or does it stay pretty stationary?


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, that ultra thin (something I like).  Does it move around or does it stay pretty stationary?



The bottom of the Sphex is made of a unique material that sticks to your desk like tape, but doesn't stick to your hand. I think it's due to the little honeycomb like holes that act as mini suction cups. You can apply the pad to difference surfaces as many times as you want and it never loses it's adhesiveness. Oh and you can also wash it, just let it dry and it's as good as new.

Here's a great review:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEyuntpNvzM


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

Interesting, at it's price it's not a waste if it wears out.  Good info, thanks!


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2009)

the whole point of lasers are to count more images on multiple surfaces with less power consumption but they have have been poorly implemented since their inception in 2004. the Avago ADNS-9500 (Logitech G500, G9x) is the first laser that can exceed the speed of the fastest optical sensor the S3668 (DeathAdder, DiamondBack, Boomslang CE 2007)

somethings I can't explain. Razer Mamba tracking improves when used with the SteelSeries Experience I-2 (Glass) tracking is also improved when used with the Razer Pro Pad (White) this may be due to the pigment white and it's absorbing properties vs. the pigment black and it's reflecting properties.

that being said I personally prefer a hard surface. some people swear by granite tiles.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the whole point of lasers are to count more images on multiple surfaces with less power consumption but they have have been poorly implemented since their inception in 2004. the Avago ADNS-9500 (Logitech G500, G9x) is the first laser that can exceed the speed of the fastest optical sensor the S3668 (DeathAdder, DiamondBack, Boomslang CE 2007)
> 
> somethings I can't explain. Razer Mamba tracking improves when used with the SteelSeries Experience I-2 (Glass) tracking is also improved when used with the Razer Pro Pad (White) this may be due to the pigment white and it's absorbing properties vs. the pigment black and it's reflecting properties.
> 
> that being said I personally prefer a hard surface. some people swear by granite tiles.



This gets me thinking.. I honestly loved my Pro Pad to death because it was so darn accurate. I might pick another one up just to test versus my Sphex.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the whole point of lasers are to count more images on multiple surfaces with less power consumption but they have have been poorly implemented since their inception in 2004. the Avago ADNS-9500 (Logitech G500, G9x) is the first laser that can exceed the speed of the fastest optical sensor the S3668 (DeathAdder, DiamondBack, Boomslang CE 2007)
> 
> somethings I can't explain. Razer Mamba tracking improves when used with the SteelSeries Experience I-2 (Glass) tracking is also improved when used with the Razer Pro Pad (White) this may be due to the pigment white and it's absorbing properties vs. the pigment black and it's reflecting properties.
> 
> that being said I personally prefer a hard surface. some people swear by granite tiles.



Granite tiles? What has been said about granite tiles and what color should one get? 

And what about the Func pads?  Is that the pad that is related to the owner of [H]ardOCP?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Granite tiles? What has been said about granite tiles and what color should one get?



no idea.



Kantastic said:


> This gets me thinking.. I honestly loved my Pro Pad to death because it was so darn accurate. I might pick another one up just to test versus my Sphex.



ever seen a XtractPad? I have been seeing them more and more lately.

here it is in action.







this is great for low sensitivity gamers.

they make both soft and hard in all sizes.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 29, 2009)

That's not a pad.. that's a table top!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow, nice.  So you can cover areas for both your mouse and keyboard.  Interesting. I've checked their website and they are very clear as to which mice works best with their pads.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2009)

yeah but there is no rule of thumb that says you need a hard surface for a laser and a soft surface for optical. 






this is the Avago ADNS-6010 the same sensor used in the Razer Copperhead, Logitech G5, Microsoft Habu, Microsoft Sidewinder X3, A4Tech X-750F and Dharma Tactile Mouse.

SteelSeries SX, SteelSeries S&S and AirPad Pro III are all hard surfaces respectively but completely different in construction.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 29, 2009)

this is the Avago ADNS-3080* the same sensor used in the Logitech MX-518, Razer Diamondback (Original), Razer Krait, A4Tech X-718 and Dharma Tactical Mouse.

I think it all comes down to construction of the surface and the sensor because I can't see any patterns at all which leaves us at square one.

one other thing the graphs tell us is the people who manufacture their own surfaces at home with plastics, tiles and other materials because they are too stubborn or cheap to buy a commercial surface can actually be hurting the performance of their mouse. surfaces are about tracking and speed not to look and feel good on your desk, they are just as important as the mouse.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the mouse pads but I am not sure what I am looking at.  Can you explain them?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

counts per second is the engineering word for DPI, DPI is actually a marketing term. only SteelSeries and another company I can't remember use the actual term CPI.

metres per second is a measurement like inches per second.

the straighter the line the better the tracking, the raining icons is data saturation and negative acceleration (basically when tracking becomes inconsistent and craps out)


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

Interesting so the aluminum mouse pad tracked the best.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 30, 2009)

It's all personal preference really. You may need to try a few. I love my QCK+ it's thin soft and very comfortable but it's relativity new so I'm not sure about cleaning. I have also used a metal rocketfish which I hear is a lot like the metal razor pads. It was ok but I wouldn't recommend it. I also have a Ratpadz XT which is by far the most accurate pad with the best glide that I have ever used but I find it to be a bit small and since it's so thick a little uncomfortable. If I spent most of my time with FPS games or it was considerably larger it would be the way to go. Keep in mind though YMMV.

I use an Ikari laser so I can't vouch for optical mice on those pads.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been using a Razer eXactMat for about a year now. At first I couldn't stand it, really I couldn't stand the wrist rest. I got used to it after a while and now wouldn't have anything else. The mat is basically aluminum with a smooth surface on one side and a bit rougher surface on the other. I find myself flipping the mat over depending on what game I'm playing.


----------



## MK4512 (Oct 30, 2009)

I can't imagine a glass mousepad would sense a laser mouse well as it would refract the light.

As for mousepads, I am into fabrics, but don't swear by my words as I get my mousepads from the *dollar store!*


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

here is another chart 






this is the S3668 Sensor (aka 3G Infared Optical Sensor) used in the Razer Boomslang CE 2007, Razer DeathAdder (Original), Diamondback 3G and the Razor Salmosa.

not only is the S3668 Sensor faster than the ADNS-3080* but has much more consistent tracking on multiple surfaces.

up until the Avago ADNS-9500 this was arguably and still is one of the best sensors available especially when you can get a Diamondback 3G (Green) brand new for $26 with Free Shipping on eBay.



> Color Wavelength in Nanometers
> 
> 
> Purple 400 - 450
> ...



this is a  interesting bit I came across on the razerblueprint forums about the LED in the mice. in case you were wondering which color was more dominant


----------



## fenurch (Oct 30, 2009)

I think it comes down to personal preference over any advice or opinion but your own. I've had several mouse pads like QcK, 4D and Taito (which I'm currently using) but I haven't tried any metal or glass mousepads and I'm fairly happy with the Taito which is rather unique (it's made of weird texture, like a mix between plastic and cloth) so I really don't have a need for a new mousepad just yet. I suggest you go to some shops and see which one you like the best before you buy it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

What sensor does the sidewinder use? The sidewinder uses 2 optics (never seen that before).


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

MK4512 said:


> I can't imagine a glass mousepad would sense a laser mouse well as it would refract the light.
> 
> As for mousepads, I am into fabrics, but don't swear by my words as I get my mousepads from the *dollar store!*



the icemat which is now called the steelseries experience i-1 and i-2 has been around since 2000 they were originally designed for ball and opticals. on steelseries website they still list them as ball and optical doesn't mean lasers will not work.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What sensor does the sidewinder use? The sidewinder uses 2 optics (never seen that before).



Sidewinder X3 uses the Avago ADNS-6010 and the Sidewinder X8 uses the Bluetrack 4000 Sensor.

not sure what the other Sidewinders are using.

one thing I want to discuss quickly are the Logitech Setpoint drivers specifically why people say not to install them with the Logitech MX-518 (ADNS-3080E) but don't give a real reason as to why.










thats why.

this graph shows no matter what CPI setting the mouse is set to with Setpoint installed shows data saturation, it is a problem with the mouse. it is recommended not to install Setpoint, overclock the USB port and set the CPI to a low number.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

setpoint was the reason why I went to the sidewinder in the 1st place.  I had a horrible time trying to get those drivers to work properly and if they didn't I could never install them a 2nd time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2009)

My main issue with using anything but cloth would be my wrist sticking to the surface due to perspiration. I went from a plastic surfaced fragmat to my now in surface cloth Steelseries mat - I cant use my desk as the wood is too uneven / grainy, and I know that if I tried glass or metal that id just end up getting stuck to it, I get sweaty wrists during long gaming sessions.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> My main issue with using anything but cloth would be my wrist sticking to the surface due to perspiration. I went from a plastic surfaced fragmat to my now in surface cloth Steelseries mat - I cant use my desk as the wood is too uneven / grainy, and I know that if I tried glass or metal that id just end up getting stuck to it, I get sweaty wrists during long gaming sessions.



I had that problem as well the solution is to buy a paintball, basketball or baseball sleeve they are made out of nylon. many professional gamers use them because they create less friction when they rest their arm on a chair, desk or surface.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2009)

never heard of that before - something I may have to look in to, cheers for the suggestion.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

your welcome.

for sweaty palms some professional gamers use gloves but I have a better solution.






it comes in Yellow, White, Black, Red, Clear and Blue.

pop the housing off your mouse. wipe it down with a tack cloth so there is no dirt. lay some newspaper down on the floor. place the housing on it. give it a good spray. wait 4 hours to air dry. the more coatings you spray the thicker the rubber coating is but the rubber coating actually feels more like leather and it should improve grip.










this is a Intellimouse with Plasti Dip (Clear) on the housing and Plasti Dip (Black) on the buttons.


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2009)

Id do that but I have a G9, thats not getting sprayed. Ever.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well i love my Logitech MX Revolution with this mouse pad Allsop - Accutrack Mouse Pad (Mercury)  it works perfectly i do wish it was bigger, and i have never had one problem with setpoint


----------



## kyle2020 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have this running on this and luckily I dont get stuck to it when gaming. The mat set me back £5 (absolute bargain) and the mouse has grip replacements, im using the bumpy control one, not the smooth comfort one as that makes my hand go mad.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Id do that but I have a G9, thats not getting sprayed. Ever.



I understand your reluctance.

I was able to purchase a can for $9 CDN online I tried it on a old ball mouse buried in my closet that I spent more time cleaning than applying the plasti dip to. there was some trial and error but I ended up applying it to the housing on my Ikari Laser and it came out great. 

the G9 would benefit more I imagine since you would be applying it to the grips and not the housing makes it risk free. you can apply it to the grip you use the least. also because there is 1mm of space between each grip and the housing on the mouse if you spray the underside of the grip it should be more secure.


----------



## wolf (Oct 30, 2009)

Steel pad: Razer Exactmat.
Really I couldn't stand using this, the tracking was good and really smooth but the only way I can describe the feeling was 'nails on a chalkboard' - it just ate away at my head and I had to stop.

Cloth pad: Razer Mantis Control/speed and Goliathus control.
The speed surface was nice and smooth bit I've grown very accustomed to the slightly more bumpy feel of the control surface they make for their cloth mats (largely the same for Mantis and Goliathus IMO) I have always used their largest size, and the surface provides very tactile feedback for tracking, I feel the ever so slight bumpiness compared to a completely smooth surface helps me quantify smaller mouse movements for precision sniping etc.

I have never found thickness to be an issue however when my hand is resting partially on the mat it can get a little sweaty.

After reading this thread I am very tempted to drop the $23 AUD on a sphex and give it a try, but I am skeptical however of that 'nails on a chalkboard' feeling again.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tiles for a mouse pad.  The  unorthodox approach...*

I like to know which color works best for laser mice? 
The color white reflects light as it's comprised of many different colors do to reflection of light.
The color black is the absence of light and color thus absorbs the most light.  

Between the 2 which works best for laser or optic mouse?  The darker the color the more light it can absorb.  

Right now, I am using a standard glossy white tile and so far it's working pretty good for $1 purchase .  I choose glossy because a rougher surface can wear down your skates.









I am going to need to find a black glossy title to do a comparison.

Update:
In hindsight of using the semi flat tile (found in my later post).  The higher gloss of this title caused the mouse to not track as well.  So, I am no longer use it.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 30, 2009)

I prefer Razer rougher surfaces and Steelseries clothe pads.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

*Tiles for a mouse pad.  The  unorthodox approach...*






This title has a semi flat surface.  This one is far better then the glossy surface tile.  The best way to describe it is that the cursor's movements on the screen is perceived to me as being more natural to what the mouse is doing on the tile itself in real time (IE: no lag).

I am still researching on were I can find black tiles without the decorative attributes.

In total if you decide to go this route it will cost your about $5-$6.  You will need to buy none slip material which is less then $4-$5 and is in the same section as the titles in your local hardware store (Lowes, Home Depot, etc).  The title itself should be no more then $1.0X.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have this http://www.google.com/products?rlz=...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQzAMwAA

And love it, the center is anodized metal and on each side its textured, one side more than the other, and it has rubber feet at each corner so it doesnt slide around. Very tough, looks cool, and works great. Best mouse pad I have ever had.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 30, 2009)

I've tried very few mouse pads. They range from the old thick blue (or red) cloth covered ones to the thin cheap plasticy ones you get for free because they suck so bad. I stick by the old thick ones, even with my MX1000 (High Perf. Laser I believe) for comfort (my wrist likes squidgy surfaces) and the fact that they've provided better results than the cheap plastic ones.

I imagine some of these performance ones would be better, but I currently have a stockpile of the old thick ones that are each at least 10-15 years old and won't die. Therefore I keep using them.

Pic for awesomeness:


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 30, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> I prefer Razer rougher surfaces and Steelseries clothe pads.



I found that my knock off Rocketfish which from what I hear performs just like a Razer metal two sided pad to track worse than my QCK+ and miles behind my Ratpadz XT. The XT if it were bigger would be the perfect pad, imo. The size dosen't seem to be a problem to a lot of people you may like it.




1Kurgan1 said:


> I have this http://www.google.com/products?rlz=...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQzAMwAA
> 
> And love it, the center is anodized metal and on each side its textured, one side more than the other, and it has rubber feet at each corner so it doesnt slide around. Very tough, looks cool, and works great. Best mouse pad I have ever had.



Thats the one. Not bad but there are better options.

Keep in mind that I had a sidewinder as well.


----------



## 1933 Poker (Oct 30, 2009)

I found all mouse pads are pretty much it until your decrease sensitivity of add smoothing. you can right out it that way seriously.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow, I tried COD:WAW and the semi flat looking tile works incredibly well.  Using only the M1A1 Carbine (semi-automatic, meaning: pull the trigger one round will fire) I did exceptionally well against those using the Thompson and the PPSh-41 (fully automatic, meaning: pull the trigger and several rounds will fire until the cartridge is exhausted). which are the weapons of choice for this game.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I like to know which color works best for laser mice?
> The color white reflects light as it's comprised of many different colors do to reflection of light.
> The color black is the absence of light and color thus absorbs the most light.
> 
> ...



both optical and laser mice and designed to project a light, the light is reflected back to the CMOS, CMOS creates low to medium resolution gray-scale images and sends them to the DSP, DSP detects changes in patterns between movements, DSP calculates how far the mouse has moved using a coordinate system.

the light in a laser is much higher in energy than a light emitting diode and produces a speckle pattern allowing it to resolve _shiny and transparent surfaces_ 

somethings still don't make sense optical sensors were never designed to track on shiny and transparent surfaces but you can see the Bluetrack 4000 Optical Sensor doesn't have a problem. early laser sensors were designed to track on shiny and transparent surfaces but were not able to. 

I think the answer is in the DSP (Digital Signal Processor)


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I prefer my glass mouse pad; I have yet to EVER see a tracking issue due to the steelseries I picked up was designed for laser mice. I prefer this mouse pad because it is solid and that REALLY helps me due to the face I have my PC at the foot of my bed, and my mouse go on my lap and my keyboard on my left side!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

So in some ways you do want a surface that is reflective for laser mice (white for example).  Interesting...


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

if the CMOS is designed to read reflected light, why wouldn't white be the best choice for a surface? why would Razer release three white surfaces in the last 12 months (destructor special edition, pro pad and megasoma) if they didn't work with their flagship models?


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 30, 2009)

I have used both cloth and this glass, and I must say that this mouse pad is VERY good, it doesn’t have a reflective piece of glass, rather it is kind of tinted black, and has a black paint on the back… I haven’t noticed a tracking problems what so ever. And to solve the problem of my hand sticking to the surface Kyle2020 has mentioned I use a Razer Lachesis with my DPi at 4000. I don't move my wrist from where I set it.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 30, 2009)

rocketfish makes a dual sided metal mousepad that is just awesome

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketf...lack/8240405.p?skuId=8240405&id=1168044601670

Metal with rubber foot rests - still have mine and love it.  One side is coarse for control and the other is super smooth for "speed".


----------



## skylamer (Oct 30, 2009)

*SteelSeries!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 30, 2009)

I love my steelseries! It has been through two years of HELL and still does its job like a champ!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> if the CMOS is designed to read reflected light, why wouldn't white be the best choice for a surface? why would Razer release three white surfaces in the last 12 months (destructor special edition, pro pad and megasoma) if they didn't work with their flagship models?



Hmm, I was unaware of Razer releasing several different mouse pads in white.

Megasoma $50

Destructor $40

Pro Pad no price...discontinued??


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 30, 2009)

no only the Megasoma is available on their site at the moment.















someone is selling the white destructor special edition on eBay for $39.98


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

So there is a trend by them using white as the color for their higher end mouse pads.  Although I am using a semi gloss, flat piece of white tile it is working exceptionally well so far.


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2009)

MK4512 said:


> I can't imagine a glass mousepad would sense a laser mouse well as it would refract the light.
> 
> As for mousepads, I am into fabrics, but don't swear by my words as I get my mousepads from the *dollar store!*



Glass mousepads are some of the best I've ever used.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000UPA7H6/?tag=tec06d-20

They are all translucent, not transparent.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is how the 2 pieces of white tile look.  The one that is semi smooth and glossy should be apparent now.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, here is a picture of my setup. Currently using the Razer Sphex.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, after using this in a few games I have to admit that this white tile really does work well.  Someone else has to try this semi smooth white tile.  As it only costs roughly $1.30 or so.


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 31, 2009)

johnnyfiive said:


> Actually, here is a picture of my setup. Currently using the Razer Sphex.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091030/razer_sphex_07.jpg



As am I, it's a nifty little pad isn't it?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there a program out there that allows you to determine how well a mouse tracks on a surface?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Oct 31, 2009)

Hmm, looks like no one knows of such a program.  Then where do those charts (posted earlier) come from?


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 31, 2009)

the one they call... Japanese. clever little people 

I even got charts on kinetic energy. for example when you push a button on the DeathAdder how long it takes to send the signal to the PC. ridiculous.


----------



## oliverrichard47 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow... i never realized mouse pads were such serious business, personally i've just used the wooden table top since getting an optical mouse!


----------



## Melvis (Nov 1, 2009)

Zalman MP1000 

I won this mouse pad at the LAN i go to and i have found it to be an awesome mouse pad, very pleased with it.


----------



## sttubs (Nov 1, 2009)

I use C4
http://www.cshyde.com/c4web/C4Ngen.htm


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2009)

i use a plastic func 1030 archetype.


i'm a big fan of plastic mousepads, since they dont contour to the surface they're on - i *insert bad words here* hate using a mouse on a non-flat surface, or one where the sensor skips around.


my func is many, many years old and still in great condition. its only cloth pads that (literally) fall apart over time.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

oliverrichard47 said:


> wow... i never realized mouse pads were such serious business, personally i've just used the wooden table top since getting an optical mouse!



Mouse Pads, Serious Business


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL just had too, anyway i just use the desk its a flat MDF crap fake wood type ordeal with that fake wood look on top, feels like plastic meets wood on top.

Not the best even a £1 mouse mat i bet would maul it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay,

If you have a local hardware store near you I suggest you try a semi smooth white flat tile.  Just put something under it so it doesn't move and it doesn't scratch your desk.  The tile itself should only be £1 and some change.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

i might try a tile then, even just glue some material to the bottom like a rubber or similar material

i can get a tile for nothing probly friend of my fathers you see or spend like £1 or something on a single one

non gloss of course?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 1, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i might try a tile then, even just glue some material to the bottom like a rubber or similar material
> 
> i can get a tile for nothing probly friend of my fathers you see or spend like £1 or something on a single one
> 
> non gloss of course?



Non gloss and try to find one all in white.  But make sure the surface is smooth enough so that your mouse can glide around.  But not so coarse that it may wear down the skates on your mouse.  Although gloss would offer a better glide I found that my mouse would lose it's tracking when twitching.

Others who read this post and do have a Home Depot near you I suggest that you give this a try.  All you need to do is make sure you have something underneath the tile to protect your table and keep the tile from moving.  I went ahead and got Ultra Solid Grip Liner which should prevent any mouse pad from moving.  It's very thin so it's not "spongy" to me like some cloth mouse pads.  Or you can improvise your own none slip, protective solution.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 2, 2009)

Has anyone purchased a 12x12, white ceramic white tile to see how your mouse will perform on it yet?


----------



## erocker (Nov 2, 2009)

No, but I think I'll stop by Home Depot on my way to get dinner. Why not!


----------



## simi_id (Nov 3, 2009)

What about the new SteelSeries 9HD ?
I think to buy one of this together with XAI.
Is this any good 9HD ? Has anyone tried it yet ?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2009)

simi_id said:


> What about the new SteelSeries 9HD ?
> I think to buy one of this together with XAI.
> Is this any good 9HD ? Has anyone tried it yet ?



The SteelSeries 9HD is nothing more then textured hard plastic.  And as with all plastic mouse pads I've encountered they eventually wear down.  Some may be more resilient then others but still wear down.  IE: Although they wear down the mouse is still able to track on it. 

Before you spend 35 Euro I suggest that you visit your local hardware store and get a 12x12 piece of white, ceramic tile and see how well your mouse performs.  It should only cost $1/1 Euro and some change.  You will need to put something underneath the tile to prevent it from scratching the surfuce of the table and to keep it from sliding. For example:  Ultra Solid Grip Liner


----------



## kid41212003 (Nov 4, 2009)

My mouse pad is nameless, and I have no idea what kind of brand it is, but it's the best I have ever used (for optical mouses).

It has a surface like in this pic but alot smoother.

The surface made of something like half cloth, half plastic (polymer?), 1mm thick.

It's soft, and felt really comfortable, the base is more hard and thick and feel like rubber, which made it's hard to move around, you need to lift it to move it. I will take a pic of it when I get home.


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Nov 4, 2009)

For extremely cheap, The DELL XPS gaming mouse pad, (aluminum covered with black tracking surface) is only about ten bucks if you google it, and works very well


----------



## IINexusII (Nov 4, 2009)

i would get urself a pad which is the same company as the mouse, so i bought a the destructor for my deathadder mouse. a graph with all these mousepads is overkill... lol


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Nov 4, 2009)

Heres the Dell XPS for 2.99, for a cheap solution, can't beat it. Even when it wears down, buy another
http://www.the-laptop-guy.com/store/proddetail.php?prod=KU170


----------



## simi_id (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The SteelSeries 9HD is nothing more then textured hard plastic.  And as with all plastic mouse pads I've encountered they eventually wear down.  Some may be more resilient then others but still wear down.  IE: Although they wear down the mouse is still able to track on it.
> 
> Before you spend 35 Euro I suggest that you visit your local hardware store and get a 12x12 piece of white, ceramic tile and see how well your mouse performs.  It should only cost $1/1 Euro and some change.  You will need to put something underneath the tile to prevent it from scratching the surfuce of the table and to keep it from sliding. For example:  Ultra Solid Grip Liner



Yes, but they are marketing it as a new researched surface to work better with laser mouses and new technology in it's structure. I couldn't find a in depth review on the net being new on the market.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 4, 2009)

simi_id said:


> Yes, but they are marketing it as a new researched surface to work better with laser mouses and new technology in it's structure. I couldn't find a in depth review on the net being new on the market.



You are so close yet so far...Yes, they are marketing it for you to buy!  We get it but should you be so willing to believe the marketing of it at 35 Euros for a mouse pad? It's not a modern marvel we are talking about here.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 4, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You are so close yet so far...Yes, they are marketing it for you to buy!  We get it but should you be so willing to believe the marketing of it at 35 Euros for a mouse pad? It's not a modern marvel we are talking about here.



Agreed, I can't see spending that kind of money on a mousepad.


----------



## simi_id (Nov 4, 2009)

Xai + 9HD vs Kone + Taito/Sota ? Which one ?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 5, 2009)

Xai + SX. 9HD will do. the Roccat Kone uses the same sensor the G9 uses except the Kone is better built from the bottom up in terms of performance neither the Kone or G9 come close to the performance of the Xai.


----------



## simi_id (Nov 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Xai + SX. 9HD will do. the Roccat Kone uses the same sensor the G9 uses except the Kone is better built from the bottom up in terms of performance neither the Kone or G9 come close to the performance of the Xai.



So SX alluminium pad is better than 9HD plastic pad (also SP, 5L, S&S) ?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 5, 2009)

the 9HD is the only one I don't have any performance data on. it will track on the 9HD, will it track better than the SX is the question. I feel inclined to say aluminum is the better choice.


----------



## simi_id (Nov 5, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> the 9HD is the only one I don't have any performance data on. it will track on the 9HD, will it track better than the SX is the question. I feel inclined to say aluminum is the better choice.



Thanks for the answer. I think I'll give it a try to XAI + 9HD since thay were saying to develop 9HD together with XAI. And since S&S it's the most world used plastic pad, 9HD being also plastic I think it's an improved version.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 5, 2009)

Fred has a review on it here.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 6, 2009)

It's the weekend, who has tried the white tile method yet?


----------



## Frederik S (Nov 6, 2009)

General things to consider:
Hard mats are hard, which means no dampening when you reset the mouse to the center of the mat, thus making you are tad slower sometimes if you use a low sensitivity lift the mouse a lot. 

Hard mats made from glass and metal are cold, which means you could get condensation problems. Glass and steel does not work well with all sensors and performance on those mats can vary a lot depending on amount of dust on them. 

Plastic mats are a often a good compromise because you can achieve virtually any surface texture and friction due to the plastic molding process, and the fact that you can choose from almost an unlimited number of compounds.

You basically have to decide upon these four aspects when getting a mat in order to get on YOU think is GOOD. 
1. Choose a size that fits your style of playing
2. Choose a material that suits you
3. Comfort
4. Texture / Glide

The average gamer goes through one soft mat a year, one plastic mat every 2 years. Steel and glass are not always the best when it comes to durability, for example old steel mats wear down just as fast as normal plastic mats. So you might want to think about how much you are willing to spend on getting the best mat for you. 

First thing you want to do is try a lot of different mats, no review can make up for personal experience. Go to a shop visit a friend and try out a mat with YOUR (or something that is quite similar) mouse, the layout of feet and the design of them has a big influence on how the mice feels on a certain mat.


----------

